# Meter Location?



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Depends upon your POCO or AHJ. We have some here that allow it and other that don't. A simple call to them should remedy it.


----------



## ElectricArmy (May 19, 2015)

Good call. I called the AHJ today and he said it has to be outside. Thanks for the tip. also, what does POCO mean?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Power company. Also mkst have their own contractors book. Which outlines what they require. 
Also most can send out a field engineer to look at the property. 
Keep in mind they rarely do anything to make your job or the customes wallet better.


----------

